# Cola 'is bad' for women's bones



## caffn8me (Oct 6, 2006)

Women who regularly drink cola could be increasing their risk of osteoporosis, US researchers believe.

Their study of 2,500 people revealed drinking cola was linked with low bone mineral density in women regardless of their age or calcium intake. 

Fully story


----------



## Lolita (Oct 10, 2006)

yep. I think its something to do with the phosphoric acid in "cola" type soft drinks... its bad for kids too. pop is baaadd!

**EDIT** whoops! I see the link now, and I basically said the same thing, nm!


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 11, 2006)

it has to do with the carbonation, so really ANYTHING with carbonation, including mineral water and gingerale, will give you the same problems. the carbon dioxide actually act to hold toxins and corrosive agents in place instead of letting your body release them and these agents, in turn, eat away at whatever surface they are pressed against (i.e. bones).


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 11, 2006)

i wonder if this is diet coke as well?

i'm such a diet coke whore, and it's bad because it also contains apartamine...hmm, guess i need to load up on coffee then, and probably more milk


----------



## Tyester (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_i wonder if this is diet coke as well?

i'm such a diet coke whore, and it's bad because it also contains apartamine...hmm, guess i need to load up on coffee then, and probably more milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If it DOES have to do with carbonation(as posted above), then yes, Diet coke counts.  However I can't say for sure.

But I do know that any soda, yes even diet, isn't super spectacular for you because of the other ingredients they contain.(artificial sweetners, etc..) However in moderation they are ok, but pure, clean, straightup water(even "on the rocks"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) is best.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_  but pure, clean, straightup water(even "on the rocks"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) is best._

 
word!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm addicted to water!


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 19, 2006)

This article proves nothing, and one should always be wary of information given out by the media.  Research for yourself using scientific journals and you will find that the main thing is that Cola, if replacing Milk, in the younger years, results in decreased bone density later in life.  Which really should have been obvious..

It's moreso for women because of menopause and all that fun stuff.  So either drink plenty of milk in your childhood/teens/20s or take some calcium suppliment (but you can only absorb like 30mg a day...so taking HUGE amounts is not beneficial), and limit your caffiene and cola intake.

(I literally JUST did this in my nutrition class)


----------



## micky_mouse (Oct 21, 2006)

Ya diet pop is still pretty bad for ya and water yes i love it and its good for your skin


----------



## coco.butter. (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *micky_mouse* 

 
_ and water yes i love it and its good for your skin_

 
ii love water too =) i buy figi water from shopper'sdrugmart all the time, even though it doesn't taste any different. i'm hooked on it. and coke, well, i gave up on coke. coke and i haven't been together since.. since may


----------

